
10-year Treasury yield falls below 1% for the first time after Fed slashes rates - crystaldev
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/03/treasury-yields-rise-after-stimulus-hopes-lift-risk-on-sentiment.html
======
RickJWagner
I'm kind of surprised stocks went down after this.

